# Sprinklers stain the concrete



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Hello all,

I have a new lawn that is coming along nicely. However, watering the grass is a HUGE pain in the butt.

My well water is very high in iron. I have an iron filtration system and a water softener that filters everything in the house, but it does not run to the hoses outside (company who installed said it would not be able to handle this because I specifically asked).

The slightest change in wind causes the sprinkler(s) to hit my house siding or new concrete sidewalks/driveways. You can drive around and instantly see how orange the sidewalks are at certain houses from the iron.

Are there any practical solutions to this? I've kinda just dealt with it, and monitored the sprinklers the best I could, but it becomes quite annoying over time.

Thanks for any input! 😎


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

How about RainBird XFS Sub-surface Drip line? You could do the entire lawn with drip, or just a 2 foot wide perimeter near any surface you want to avoid.

https://www.rainbird.com/products/xfs-subsurface-dripline-copper-shieldtm-technology

https://youtu.be/arYH03mwd84

The only caveat would be to ask RainBird about using well water with this product.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you considered decorative staining your concrete so it is less/not noticeable?

I think those acid stains basically use metallic salts (like iron) for coloring. You're essentially doing the same thing over time with your irrigation water. Acid staining would accelerate the process, more evenly.


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

I recently poured a new slab for a patio on the back of my house. I applied an acrylic concrete sealer after it cured and now water beads up and runs off like a windshield. I was skeptical when the concrete guy told me it pretty much eliminates stains, but so far he's been mostly right. Not sure if it would solve your problem.


----------



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

@cubsfan24 Here in Michigan we also have high iron. The companies around here, use a system to remove the iron from the water separate from the home water system. They can then control which zones is receiving the iron "remover," due to costs you don't want to run it in ever zone if it's not hitting the concert or home.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

MWH said:


> @cubsfan24 Here in Michigan we also have high iron. The companies around here, use a system to remove the iron from the water separate from the home water system. They can then control which zones is receiving the iron "remover," due to costs you don't want to run it in ever zone if it's not hitting the concert or home.


Any idea what system and cost?


----------



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

@cubsfan24 If I remember correctly it was about $3,000 for install then you had to purchase the chemical separately at an as needed basis. Unsure chemical cost and the usage rates of it. I will talk with my neighbor who has the system installed for some more details.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@cubsfan24, wow, I thought our water was high in iron but, you have us beat by a country mile!

In the vein of "do the least harm" first or perhaps more accurately, "try the least expensive / most convenient fix first" :lol: I have had success using thompwa's suggestion re: concrete / brick / masonry sealer.

One caveat: for several unfortunate reasons I won't drag out here, I had to use MANY different concrete / brick / masonry sealers and as a result my research into sealers (and versus "sealants") spanned scores and scores of hours.

Our situation was so dire I wound learning that acrylic and silane / siloxane based products do not hold up well under UV / sun light.

Then, I lucked upon "Lasti-Seal" a POLY-URETHANE -based product that was originally formulated to stop radon GAS but which is turning some portions of industries on their ear as it is turning out to be a real game changer as far as preventing water / vapor / moisture intrusion into or through concrete / brick / masonry.

I went out on a limb and tried it across a monolithic expanse of brick veneer in the rear of a lakefront property facing dead NorthEast and the results were astounding. That lead to our using it to seal a brick chimney chase consisting of as many bricks as most homes have across their front if not two sides. Same result: absolute zero water intrusion even after sustained rains driven by gale force winds and sustained over 24, 36 and 48-hour periods!

We just used it to seal a 6+ foot tall brick and mortar retaining wall that stretches close to 60 yards and anywhere we've used it on cleaned concrete the results are always inspiring.

I have absolutely no interest in Lasti-Seal or the company that manufacturers it but rather, it is one of those products that work so well a weary homeowner is driven to help others in similar predicament by telling them about anything that exceeds expectations (as well as other products).

Best o' Success!


----------

